

Show HN: A web port of Colossal Cave Adventure - mmastrac
http://grack.com/adventure/ 

======
mmastrac
This is a port of the Colossal Cave adventure (550 point version) that I've
been working on - on and off - over the last few years. It's a generic
interpreter for the bizarre ACODE language that these cave-style games use
(spoiler alert:
[https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure/blob/master/com.grack....](https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure/blob/master/com.grack.adventure.web/war/ADVENTURE.ACODE))
rather than a port.

Source here:
[https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure](https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure)

